# Parsnips



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Having a roast tomorrow. No potatoes so I thought is I'd have parsnips. I've just been googling them and apparently they are high GI and very carby. How does everyone else get on with parsnips?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2016)

Parsnips are a bit of a no-no I'm afraid, especially roasted parsnips


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 30, 2016)

It's just not fair. I miss parsnips.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> It's just not fair. I miss parsnips.



Me too, used to love 'em!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Hmm. Maybe I'll try just a little bit & see what happens.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 30, 2016)

Mark, seriously, don't do it. They are packed full of sugar, deadly, honest.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Oh well. More for the wife then.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 30, 2016)

100gms Aunt Bessie's roast parsnips- cooked is 26gm carbs.

It's one of the trade offs you need to make. I do have some but we are talking about 25-30gms and some gravy.

Not done my BG much harm although my readings are about 2.5 higher than my beforehand figure.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 30, 2016)

Roast some sweet potatoes instead - despite the name, they're actually around a third of the carbs of regular potatoes


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

I am having sweet potatoes .


----------

